# My DIY camera arm.



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been looking for an arm that I could purchase and after seeing the prices for what I wanted I decided to build my own.







My materials consists of 2 36" 1" aluminum tube, nylon spacers, 3/8ths stainless bolts, lock washers, wing nuts, lock nuts and camo duck tape.







Clamped the arms together and drilled a 3/8ths hole in all the arms.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't ask me how my 2cd pic switched but anyways,







I put it all together and then disassembled and wrapped in the tape.













works like a charm and only took less then an hour lunch break to assemble.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

awesome.. looks better than the one I built! 

one question..

Where did you incorporate the fish tank decorations?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I can attach it to a tree or clamp it to the shooting rails on my buddy stands. It is completely silent, lightweight (2-3 lbs) and should stand up to the elements well.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

doeblastr said:


> awesome.. looks better than the one I built!
> 
> one question..
> 
> Where did you incorporate the fish tank decorations?


Lol! I knew that some was coming! Yours is very nice also.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

how many lbs do you think it will support


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I would say 6 easy but haven't stress tested her. I just put my little camera and the vanguard window mount on it.


----------



## Berti (Oct 25, 2012)

Any chance you making it, to sell?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Berti said:


> Any chance you making it, to sell?


It is easy enough to make for yourself. Not really interested in making any more.


----------



## Iowabowhunter15 (Jun 20, 2014)

how much money in materials did you invest in this? Its great and very simple


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Iowabowhunter15 said:


> how much money in materials did you invest in this? Its great and very simple


I have less then 50 all said and done. Thanks, it is a nice setup to work with.


----------



## Iowabowhunter15 (Jun 20, 2014)

hooiserarcher said:


> I have less then 50 all said and done. Thanks, it is a nice setup to work with.


have you tried to make an attachment to put directly on the tree, so all you have to do it carry the arm out and slip it on and are ready to go? This way you could make a couple and equip all your tree stands with it and then just carry the arm to which ever stand you decide to go to? how would you attach it to a tree right now?


----------



## dln2001 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## dln2001 (Aug 28, 2015)

I haven't finished it yet, need to make some weeks and paint it, this was just a test right after welding.

it extends to 3 feet


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice units anytime you can incorporate duct tape into the build it's a good thing!
What about adding a spring on each bolt to ensure tension? 

I like the slime mold too or what ever it is?


----------

